# 30mins & £10 with...



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

- Auto Glym Engine & Machine Cleaner (£5)
- Pressure Washer (Any will do)
- WD40 (EVERYBODY has a tin of this lying around somewhere)
- Auto Glym Instant Tyre Dressing (£5)

Process :

- Apply WD40 on all electrical connections
- Apply AG E&MC
- Leave for 2mins, or work in with a brush if grime/dirt is stubborn
- Pressure wash off
- Leave to dry
- Re-apply WD40 to electrical connections
- Apply AG ITD, rub off for matt finish, leave for glossy finish

Job done. Fantastic results in less than 30mins, give an instant lift to the engine bay.

NB : You can also spray on the underside of the bonnet, which will clean it very well indeed (providing theres no lining there). If the engine is warm, you will be able to complete the final steps quicker, don't leave the E&MC to cook onto hot pipe/metalwork though.


----------



## VTR_Craig (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW, that looks brand new.

What do you apply the AG engine cleaner with?


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

Just spray it on straight out of the bottle


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice work. will do this when the engines out soon


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

VTR_Craig said:


> WOW, that looks brand new.
> 
> What do you apply the AG engine cleaner with?


Works well if you can aggitate (sp) with a paint brush for more stubborn areas


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

also, use cling film to cover as much electrical gear as possible once sprayed with WD40, you can get it really neat and tight, but its less risky


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks good!
<-----Hey i'm now a pc perfectionist:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Fresh out of the factory engine bay! Nice one.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

looks brand new


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

defo looks miles better

must get round to doing mine this weekend

:thumb:


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

That looks ace, but I'm too worried about pressure washing the engine.


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> That looks ace, but I'm too worried about pressure washing the engine.


Same, I see that's a corsa with exactly the same engine as my one, did you cover anything up like electricals etc? What setting do you use on the lance? Fine mist or something more powerful?

Looks brand new :thumb:


----------



## tommo2105 (Jan 20, 2008)

That looks good, do you fancy doing mine if I drop it off? Pressure washed mine a few months back, I didn't cover any electrics and had no problems, but it didn't come up half as good as that.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

very clean mate, a great finish! I did mine last week but only used normal hose pressure and got a god result too!!


----------



## Steven_182 (May 10, 2006)

that looks brand new


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

The only form of covering up i did was WD40 on the electrical connections.

Obviously if you had an open-air induction kit, you would seal it with a carrier bag or something.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i so wanna be able to do this, but afraid of f***ing something up, had a garage steam clean an engine of mine years ago, f***ed the alarm up, then it got broken into, stereo knicked etc etc, they ended up paying for a new alarm and CD's and i had the stereo replaced under insurance, but i wasnt happy to say the least


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks excellent that, mate - top job there :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

looks good


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Fresh out of the factory engine bay! Nice one.


What age is the car, Phil, and what mileage has it done?

Malcolm


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a 54 plate on 40k.

Wouldn't normally need it so soon, but the GF works on a Farm, which means a muchose dirty car + engine bay, the mud/dust was CAKED on, wish i had some before pics!!


----------

